# Swords vs Axes



## PhotonGuy (Oct 1, 2014)

Swords vs Axes, Im not saying I agree with everything the guy says in the video.


----------



## donald1 (Oct 1, 2014)

I don't think I come to a complete agreement with him,  when he says unlike the sword the axe can hurt someone even if it's not sharp; I disagree with him there also he called it a axe it looked more like a Tomahawk


----------



## PhotonGuy (Oct 2, 2014)

To me, what he called an axe looks like a hatchet.


----------



## Transk53 (Oct 2, 2014)

With Donald1, yeah looked like a Tomahawk.


----------

